# Customer Service from Big Joshy Swimbaits



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

Probably preaching to the choir but I just have to give an A+, 4 stars, Fish Ohio rating to Big Joshy for customer service. Two day turnaround from payment to package in my mailbox. Very impressed. Now, can't wait to see the Ltd. Ed. purple glow & shiners in action!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Bout to swear off plastic grubs and just stick with Joshy's.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

I can't wait to try them on the white bass run at Freemont next month. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

That guy is #1 class a in my book! When my boat sank last summer he sent my kids a care package to replace some of the gear we lost. Then this year he agreed to do a phone interview for a research paper my 9 year old is doing on lures (still need to make that call) OGF is an amazing source of humanity, entertainment, knowledge, and comradery...

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

100% agree. Joshy is great for Ohio Fishing and great for OGF. I actually had a thought the other day- "What if Joshy never shared his lures? Could you imagine how many fish he would be catching all the time?!" it would be unreal. So Joshy, please don't do that!


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

First class product, first class service, first class person. Absolutely.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

<-------humbled! thanks 

My awesome wife is the one to thank for the fast shipping and many other things.

Thanks to dad for buying my first bait making supplies!

Got to give props to Troy "fishslim" for testing the heck out different baits and helping me dial in the colors and fine details as well as help spread the word. Without Troy there would be no big joshy swimbaits. 

Also props to the bait maker Marty who originated the concept of using swimbaits for saugeye and introduced it to Troy and others.

Really without OGF These baits wouldn't exist. I met Troy through OGF and many customers hear about me through this site. So thanks to all of you Senior members and Lurkers alike!


----------



## youngbuckohio (Mar 4, 2009)

just sent in an order a little less than an hour ago for my first taste of these! I am pretty excited and will be sure to spread the word about them if they do the trick; which from what I hear from everyone else they sure will!


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

This will be my first year trying them...learned about them solely through the OGF. Ordered a decent amount and I'm sure a lot more in the future if what I keep reading is true! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Big Joshy said:


> <-------humbled! thanks
> 
> 
> Got to give props to Troy "fishslim" for testing the heck out different baits and helping me dial in the colors and fine details as well as help spread the word. Without Troy there would be no big joshy swimbaits.
> Senior members and Lurkers alike!


Some people when they get well known, get bobbleheads made of themselves... I think you need to make a swimbait that looks like fishslim!


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

He's also been known to deliver to a tournament to make up for a minor mistake:thumbup:
He's also been known to throw in an extra pack on bigger orders, so i have no problem passing out a few to interested people all over ohio...most of them have then placed orders! Most can't believe how well they work til they use them!
Btw...I haven't bought any type of soft plastic in over a year...still use from time to time but after a joshy isn't working...which isn't often!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

It's what I caught my lunker on last night. As a matter of fact, I just rigged up 10 more for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

After reading your posts ; I think I'll put a order in. Would the smaller size be better for crappie; or should I stick with the 2.75. Plus I would like to try the larger size for pike in the weeds. Has anyone tried them with swimbaits hooks rigged weedless; or do they work best with the jigs supplied?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MR_KLN (Apr 17, 2012)

Like everybody else has stated, Josh and his wife are awesome with there customer service and his Swimbaits are next level!!!! Big Joshy Swimbaits have me as a customer for life!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## next bite (Jan 30, 2011)

just sent in for my 3rd order this year. the only problem i have is i can't get all the colors i want. joshy does a excellent job of getting your order to you in fast time. which is good for me because i have no patiencewith other companiesgetting there orders out.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Just put an order in tonight as well. 3.25" striped shinners on their way!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Yea,you know it's a good bait when ya ask Troy for a Kleenex and he reaches in his big coat pocket and has to dig thru all those Big Joshy Swimbaits to hand ya one . Kudo's to the maker and the field tester too, great product. Mike


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

It's almost like he'll jump off the boat and swim home to fill an order or address an issue.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Just visited the web site, everything looks good , but sorry the prices seem way to high for me. I like the looks of the baits but could not afford to spend that kind of money on plastic baits.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

glasseyes said:


> Just visited the web site, everything looks good , but sorry the prices seem way to high for me. I like the looks of the baits but could not afford to spend that kind of money on plastic baits.


Not sure what he has them priced at, I have not yet had to buy any. I received my first batch as a door prize at the delaware crappie tournament last year, second batch in the care package he sent my kids. We are still using them. They hold up great and catch fish... I would be willing to pay as much for a package as I would a quality crank bait. Probably catch more fisk with the Joshy.

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

The prices seems very comparable to the swimbaits at cabelas. At least they do to me.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Prices are way better than comparable "name brand" swimbaits. These aren't mass produced, run of the mill plastics thrown in a ziploc bag. Hand poured, hand packaged, nothing shot of quality.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I know I'll never pay $25.00 again for one of those high-ended jointed swimbaits...


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

These things are fairly priced, around $1 per swim. You get 5 in a pack, plus a jig head. If I run down all the cranks I have and fish with at about $5-10 a pop, i'm in the hundreds of dollars easily. Lets put it this way, i'm getting more fish per dollar spent from my Joshy's than I am with my tackle box full $5-10 cranks. Just to put it into that perspective.


----------



## MR_KLN (Apr 17, 2012)

Quick delivery!!! I ordered Big Joshy's 2 new colors (striped shiner and purple lightning glow) yesterday and received them in the mail today. Now I'm heading out to test them. Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Gator's like em too


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Are the 2.3" being retired? It seems like there are fewer and fewer available in this size. I only see 4 colors left. Just curious if more colors will be added again or if I should just go with the 2.75". I am looking at them for Crappie.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

The service is terrible! (Joking)

Last season I placed an order, and I had it in the mail the next day. 

At the risk of repeating myself... His baits bailed me out last season on a guided trip. On one trip, I couldn't get the clients bit at all. Then I rigged a Big Joshy bait onto one of the guys lines. And he started gettin' some action. 
The bass were comin' up out of the deep to slam them. I would like to name one of them baits *"Redemption."*


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

2.3s are not being retired. But I am putting them on the back burner for now in order to keep up with the demand on some of the more popular items.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

After an ebay score of 23 unopened bags of name brand softbait for 22 dollars last year I said i wouldn't by another softbait for a long while (aside from my go to softbait "gulp smelt minnows")..but after seeing in numerous threads the name "big joshy" tossed around and coming across this thread i decided to Google them.. Thoroughly went through the site reading and watching all i could and well lets just say i made an exception to my "no more softbait" rule and placed an order for the 2.75 in sugar and the 3.25 in slush..can't wait to try these out in the river and lakes around!! I can't wait to have my own "big joshy" success story! :-D

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

There just flat out the best bang for your buck out there. You think the cost is to high, fine, you just will never know how good they really are. Hook them out the top, out the belly, out either side that paddle tail keeps working and they will catch fish. All different types of fish.
Casting one I will often dead stick one under a slip bobber. Just a plane hook run in one side and out the other with a small split shot to help hold it down. Give it a try, you just mite be surprised. 
I fish, ok, I fish a lot and I wouldn't use them if they didn't work.

Congratulations Joshy on making one fine fish catching lure. Keep up the good work. "Matt"


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok , I knew making the comment about price I would probably catch it from the loyal fans. I guess since I fish with the tails mostly and my own hair jigs I make that I should have put it a little different saying that I think it's expensive for me anyway to pay $1 a pc. for any soft plastic lure no matter who makes it. I watched the video and checked out the colors and it looks like a very good lure. But when I'm crappie fishing in brush, or deep water in rocks and losing lures right and left I'd rather spend $2 for 25 tails and not feel as bad. I'm not beating down the lure I guess after I checked around it is very competitive on price for other lures of same description so shame on me, I mostly fish for crappie and make my own jig heads , so losing one now and then no big deal. I was thinking about trying these but the way I fish I'd go broke LOL.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Its cool glasseyes. I don't like expensive baits either. I have found the reason swimbaits in general cost more than other plastics is that they require more handling. You have to allow them to cure properly add eyes and paint etc. and use better more expensive packaging to preserve the action. Whereas worms, stickbaits things like that have less steps to get them in the bag and they generally use more fillers like salt that also help cut down on plastic costs.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm sure I will end up biting anyway sooner or later, but the hottest looking ones I seen are all sold out.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Colors arent that important, its the action thats key


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

+1 on big joshy and customer service/shipping. Can't really say enough about the baits can catch just about anything on them, ended up getting a big ol' fat eye on a slims bait color today. Ended up saving me from the skunk in a big way!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

A Slims bait that makes me happy. Great name for a great bait. Lol  Josh keep up the hard wotk and continue to only sale unflawed baits in anyway. You see guys his cause for perfection in every bait gets me a awesome supply of imperfect baits and guess what they work great to. Hey Josh burn a few Slush and revise them for me soon. Lol As Josh mentioned in a earlier post Marty a local Indian guru started this craze a few years back and was kind enough to have me see how they worked in other lakes and rivers. Thus inspiring Josh to make his style bait and rest is history.


----------



## Swimbait (Mar 26, 2012)

Right on the money! Last year I placed an order and received someone else's. Joshua contacted me right away, sent my order express the next day with return packaging to send the Mia delivered stuff back. A day after I returned it Joshy sent me an email thanking me for the quick response and gave me some free gear. It wasn't necessary but I had similar thoughts......Joshy is running a great company with great products!


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Well I was out this evening withouta bite since we got there at 2p. Tied on a 2.3 slush.(first time ever tying on a Joshy) less than a dozen cast later my line went slack and I pulled in a 13-14in. white crappie... Saved the trip. I'm a believer.

"Big fish only get caught because they open their mouth."


----------



## SPAZ (Mar 4, 2013)

With comments like this I couldn't go any longer just placed my order. Now to get a speeding ticket racing home everyday to check the mailbox. The price one pays to catch a fish.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Its been a rough start of the season.. 6 times out.. 6 lures lost to snags ..one lure lost because of my own stupidity .. And not a single fish.. Well that finally changed made a impromptu stop at a pull off on the Kokosing river for a few casts.. Tied on a 2.75" big joshy and caught me first fish of the season on my third cast... Sure it isn't the 6lb smallie in my day dream on the way home..but its a fish so ill take it!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I also would like to order the smaller version and noticed they are just about gone. Do you know when you'll have them in stock again? Specifically, the sugar color? I may order other colors as they come available but my orders will probably always be the smaller size.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

The 2.3 inch bait will be back eventually, Im just focusing on the more popular 2.75 size to keep up with demand. 

Thanks to everyone for the business. My wife and I are making some changes to increase our bait making ability, so hopefully there will be less out of stock baits in the near future. Also a new bait I am real excited about coming soon I hope.

I did find an hour to fish yesterday and hit some quality eyes and smallies in paint creek several miles blow the dam. Striped Shiner was working in gin clear low water of the creek.


----------



## Hfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Great service. Ordered on Saturday received them on Tuesday! Excellent seller. Willl definitely purchase again.


----------



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

Placed my order last night!! Hopefully I have as good of luck as everyone else! Looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Big Joshy said:


> The 2.3 inch bait will be back eventually, Im just focusing on the more popular 2.75 size to keep up with demand.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the business. My wife and I are making some changes to increase our bait making ability, so hopefully there will be less out of stock baits in the near future. Also a new bait I am real excited about coming soon I hope.
> 
> I did find an hour to fish yesterday and hit some quality eyes and smallies in paint creek several miles blow the dam. Striped Shiner was working in gin clear low water of the creek.



That's awesome!


----------



## Fish E (Nov 9, 2012)

I just received my first order today. I'm planning to try them on Erie at the reefs next weekend. 3/8 is the biggest jig he recommends with the 3.25. Will this be heavy enough or should I start with a heavier jig head? Can't wait to get my first fish on a big joshy. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

You can go bigger if you have to just best action 3/8th and lower but for erie it is more of a drop fall or snap action. That paddle tail will flutter hard on fall. Hope you get into them.


----------



## Fish E (Nov 9, 2012)

Slim, Thanks for the reply. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm saving a bunch for my SC trip. I haven't told my buddy who lives down there that I'm bringing a secret weapon. Gonna deploy Joshy's umbrella rig, too. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cut (Jul 30, 2009)

Fishslim does Marty still make baits


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes he does and continues to produce some new baits that are working well. As i have had the priveledge to use some of them picking up another bigger plastic bait for eyes. Will be trying them hopefully Thursday.


----------

